# Don't get me started...on today's way of talking...



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

..Ok , so it's a slow sunday morning... and just to damn COLD & WINDY to walk the dogs!
Anyone take notice of how everyday speaking changes over time. A few (annoying) cases in point:
1- Say 5-10 years ago, you asked someone what say, the dessert choices were...
They'd say: "We have cakes, pies and ice cream"
Today they'd say: "We have ca-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-kes, pi-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-ies and ice cre-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-eam...."
(sorry it doesn't come across as well when you type it - but do you get my point?)
2- When did "so" replace "well" ??
Years ago: "Tell us about your store." Answer "WELL, we opened 3 years ago....etc"
Today: "Tell us about your store." Answer: "SO, we opened 3 years ago...etc" 
When i was young(er) "so" was an adverb? used to explain things: The light was red, SO I stopped. etc. 
What happened ?
3-Closely- related to #1 above. the habit of mostly younger women, of dragging out the end of words or sentences in an almost "croaking" sound...the end of every sentence seems to tail off in a "aaaaaahhh" or"eeeeeeh" croak, from like the back of their throats. sort of like a little machine-gun going off, like a monotonous tone...then a little puff of air or whatever , at the end ..haha. Know what i mean?? (there's a tv ad on for some truck... about how it can climb up a ski-hill or something... a girls over-voice is heard saying "terrify-i-i-i-i-i-ing"
Anyway -that's my rant for today  Any commeeeeeeeeeeents?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Old English language traditions are fading away and after reading articles by Conrad Black I now know why.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

Young people drop the f-bomb very frequently.

There is also vocal fry in young women.

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/more-college-women-speak-creaks-thanks-pop-stars-1C6436911

Conrad Black is very articulate but tends to use fancy,unusual and arcane words to impress the hoi polloi.


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

How about "no problem" instead of "you're welcome"? Always throws me off.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Parkuser said:


> How about "no problem" instead of "you're welcome"? Always throws me off.


Why???


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

> They'd say: "We have cakes, pies and ice cream"
> Today they'd say: "We have ca-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-kes, pi-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-ies and ice cre-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-eam...."


Which part of the country are you talking about? Anyway, they would never say "cakes, pies and ice cream". They would say "Cheesecake, Chocolate cake, Lemon Meringue Pie". At least I hope so; otherwise it wouldn't be very informative.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Parkuser said:


> How about "no problem" instead of "you're welcome"? Always throws me off.


The "no problem" has its place - when, for instance, you think that you may be imposing on somebody to do something out of the ordinary for you. Ask a tall stranger in the grocery store to grab something off the top shelf for you. You say "thank you", he replies "no problem".

On the other hand, if I say "thank you" to the server when they bring my meal, I don't expect them to tell me it wasn't a problem. Of course it was no problem, that's your frigging job. Was my asking for food an imposition on your break time? I'm just thanking you so as not to appear that I think you're my slave. But then, if I had asked for some special preparation process, or something not on the menu, the "no problem" may be the appropriate response.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Parkuser said:


> How about "no problem" instead of "you're welcome"? Always throws me off.


you waaaay behind the times parkie.... it's "no worries" now!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

wraphter said:


> Young people drop the f-bomb very frequently.
> 
> There is also vocal fry in young women.
> 
> ...


daswhatahmtalkin'bout wraphter! vocal fry!!! i never knew there was a name on it!!!
I swear -it all started with britney spears "Oops, I Did It Again' song!!! or maybe it just evolved from valley-speak
Oh, and C. Black's got nothin' on good ol Rex Murphy!


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Here on the BC Coast we are in the middle of a huge snowmaggedon. Real cold and close to a foot of snow. Do think that the local media would crack or reproduce a sarcastic joke about Global Warming? Not on your life!


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

Userkare said:


> ...On the other hand, if I say "thank you" to the server when they bring my meal, I don't expect them to tell me it wasn't a problem...


Exactly, everyday situation: you pay at a cash register, the cashier hands you a receipt, you say “thank you” and the answer is “no problem.” Makes me think momentarily: no problem with my card? Why would it be?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

wraphter said:


> There is also vocal fry in young women.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/health/more-college-women-speak-creaks-thanks-pop-stars-1C6436911


So Kim Kardashian has a speech disorder so now all college aged women subconsciously mimic her?

For my generation girls would say "like" 12 times a sentence.. and the next will probably talk like this:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

How about addressing you with "Hey", "Hey, you" or worst with a grunt ... and this is coming from co-workers or worst the boss.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I like reading material such as Conrad Black writes...I may not agree with him but usually I learn something about language.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

Uh, anyone addressed yet the constant uhs and ums before every answer and comment, particularly from Trudeau? According to the leader in speech disfluency, Trudeau's uhs are high, no kidding, but not the record, so there is room to hit that record LOL. http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...oes-justin-trudeau-really-say-uh-all-the-time

Toastmasters would disagree for sure that such a speech is fine.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

Eder said:


> I like reading material such as Conrad Black writes...I may not agree with him but usually I learn something about language.


+1


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I recently had the enlightening experience of watching a couple of episodes of "Cops" on TV. The show purports to portray regular cops in everyday situations, responding to calls. The brief clips originate with a number of different police departments in a number of different states. 

As might be expected, many of the clips show cops asking complainants/witnesses about the location of a person or thing. What struck me was that, universally, a question starting with the word "where" would end with the preposition "at". For example: "The man who assaulted you, where is he at?" or "Where is the gun at?" 

Perhaps I am out if step with modern speech, or perhaps I never learned correct usage, but I am hard pressed to see any reason to use "at" at the end of those questions. Does ending with "at" lend greater certainty to the query? Is it a mode of expression superior to simply asking: "Where is he?" "Where is the gun?" It reminds me of my neighbour when I lived in California, who was wont to say things such as "I am leaving out of here in 10 minutes." I always thought that a simple "I am leaving in 10 minutes" would get the job done, with greater economy of language.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Mukhang pera said:


> "The man who assaulted you, where is he at?" or "Where is the gun at?"
> 
> Perhaps I am out if step with modern speech, or perhaps I never learned correct usage, but I am hard pressed to see any reason to use "at" at the end of those questions.


Where you been at? Back as far as the 70's, that was used primarily by the African American culture. As with everything else the A.A.'s try to do to differentiate themselves from white culture, the whites come along and adopt it themselves.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMxnbKnb_I4


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Userkare said:


> Where you been at?



How do you where I'm at, unless you've been where I've been; get where I'm comin' from? eaceful:


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

Yo, what's _up_? :smile:


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

Mukhang pera said:


> How do you where I'm at, unless you've been where I've been; get where I'm comin' from? eaceful:


A few years ago I’ve seen in Slave Lake, AB, a large board/city guide. On the left was a pic of a boat (“Slave Lake”) with a short history blurb ("Local History"). In the middle, a city map entitled “Welcome to Slave Lake Jewel of the North.” On the right was a list of service clubs and churches entitled “Where It’s At.” I assumed it meant “where important things are happening.”


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Parkuser said:


> A few years ago I’ve seen in Slave Lake, AB, a large board/city guide. On the left was a pic of a boat (“Slave Lake”) with a short history blurb ("Local History"). In the middle, a city map entitled “Welcome to Slave Lake Jewel of the North.” On the right was a list of service clubs and churches entitled “Where It’s At.” I assumed it meant “where important things are happening.”


Well, I can go along with the Slave Lake signage. Same as I can accept the use of "at" in the definition of "immature", viz. "knowing where it's at, but not what it's for".


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Parkuser said:


> A few years ago I’ve seen



While we're on the topic of language...

"I saw" :biggrin-new: :biggrin-new: :biggrin-new:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

do y'll remember haroldCrump's joke:


another stranger knocks on heaven's gate

who's there, goes saint peter

It is I, replies the stranger

dear lord it's another english major, goes st peter

.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Okay, let's try to do less nitpicking about language. And remember:

Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...oh.... here's another thing...
ever notice how tv news reporters (or the Entertainment Tonight show, if you're into that) when quoting a newsmaker,
will say "Quote" and then go on to say what the person said? Problem is ... they NEVER say "End Quote" when the verbatim quote is over! some people make some pretty long-winded quotes!!! Picky.... I know....but you can quote me on that!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

SMK said:


> Uh, anyone addressed yet the constant uhs and ums before every answer and comment, particularly from Trudeau? According to the leader in speech disfluency, Trudeau's uhs are high, no kidding, but not the record, so there is room to hit that record LOL. http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...oes-justin-trudeau-really-say-uh-all-the-time
> 
> Toastmasters would disagree for sure that such a speech is fine.


yes .... drives uh, me uh, crazy!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Userkare said:


> Where you been at? Back as far as the 70's, that was used primarily by the African American culture. As with everything else the A.A.'s try to do to differentiate themselves from white culture, the whites come along and adopt it themselves.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMxnbKnb_I4


or even before then, if you believe NL forklore .... We're wont to be saying:
" Stay where you're to, 'til i comes where you're at!"
and the typical greeting among NL-ers is "Wadd-a-ya-at?" (loose translation: "how's it going, old chap?")


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> or even before then, if you believe NL forklore .... We're wont to be saying:
> " Stay where you're to, 'til i comes where you're at!"
> and the typical greeting among NL-ers is "Wadd-a-ya-at?" (loose translation: "how's it going, old chap?")


I love listening to the NL dialect; it's such a rich culture.. However, I can't imagine American cops picking it up from watching NTV.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Userkare said:


> I love listening to the NL dialect; it's such a rich culture.. However, I can't imagine American cops picking it up from watching NTV.


user: there are dozens of DIFFERENT NL dialects.... people up da southern shore would hardly be able to understand people from the south coast ...you can tell if someone's from corner Brook or St. John's by their "accent". And those from "h'Upper h'Island Cove way ...forget it!.... I think we have MORE dialects than our Quebecois friends...no?


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

When did gift replace give as a verb, as in I will gift some money to my children?

I know both uses are grammatically correct, but when I was younger common usage was gift as a noun and give as a verb. I rarely hear the word give any more.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Mukhang pera said:


> And remember:
> 
> Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.


Hahahahahaha , love it!


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

GreatLaker said:


> When did gift replace give as a verb, as in I will gift some money to my children?


Gift us a break, will ya'?eaceful:

Give is so passé. Probably like the word passé. Now we say: Gift us this day our daily bread. It's better to gift than to receive. Gift them a centimetre and they'll try to take a kilometre. And so on.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

GreatLaker said:


> When did gift replace give as a verb, as in I will gift some money to my children?
> 
> I know both uses are grammatically correct, but when I was younger common usage was gift as a noun and give as a verb. I rarely hear the word give any more.


same thing happened to "party", dude!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...for that matter.... when did "contact" become "reach out" ??...gawd, I hate that!


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> ...for that matter.... when did "contact" become "reach out" ??...gawd, I hate that!


You hate being proactive?


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

Parkuser said:


> How about "no problem" instead of "you're welcome"? Always throws me off.


"No problem" is a perfectly accepted way of informally communicating "thank you" in lots of different languages, not just English. 

"Pas de problème", "De rien"
"Da nada"
"No worries, mate"

Much better than in the US: "uh huh" or "ayup"


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Parkuser said:


> You hate being proactive?


only when I'm "on the ground" or "in that space"


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*



Don't get me started ...

Click to expand...

*I think you just did!

This is very *concerning*.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, the American habit of responding to 'thank you' with 'uh huh' is a lot more off-putting than a 'no problem'.

Then there is the business-speak. It took me a while to understand what the heck people were talking about at work. Some egregious examples are 'solutioning' (ie, solving), 'socializing' (sharing information informally/back channel), etc.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Two things drive me nuts:
1- all sentences posed as a question - "I went to the store the other day? The cashier asked for money? I had none?..."
2- every second word is "like" - "Like, I went to the store, like, the other day? And like, the cashier asked for, like, money? And like, I had none? Like, what-e-ver?"


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

Mortgage u/w said:


> 2- every second word is "like" - "Like, I went to the store, like, the other day? And like, the cashier asked for, like, money? And like, I had none? Like, what-e-ver?"


Other extremely overused words are "I mean", and "you know". Very irritating.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

From Tod Bertuzzi of the Vancouver Canucks at the time, "it is what it is". I do use this one a lot and it can be irritating. I also catch myself saying "right" to much. Another person I know says "no way", "get out of here" or "crazy" about everything you talk to him about. I have to admit however it is comical.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Mortgage u/w said:


> Two things drive me nuts:
> 1- all sentences posed as a question - "I went to the store the other day? The cashier asked for money? I had none?..."
> 2- every second word is "like" - "Like, I went to the store, like, the other day? And like, the cashier asked for, like, money? And like, I had none? Like, what-e-ver?"


You HAVE to watch this video- great piece on exactly this. He has another amazing piece called 'What Teachers Make'- he is a teacher in his day job.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZstwKJ8cps


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

indexxx said:


> You HAVE to watch this video- great piece on exactly this. He has another amazing piece called 'What Teachers Make'- he is a teacher in his day job.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZstwKJ8cps


Haha! Couldn't have written it better myself!


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

Mortgage u/w said:


> Haha! Couldn't have written it better myself!


Talking like an old white man.

https://poemtranscripts.wordpress.com/2016/03/22/like-totally-whatever-melissa-lozada-olivia/


----------

